# Recommendations for the management of irritable bowel syndrome in family practice



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.cma.ca/cmaj/vol-161/issue-2/0154.htm#ap1http://www.cma.ca/cmaj/vol-161/issue-2/0154ap1.htm Canadian Medical Association JournalJuly 27, 1999CMAJ 1999;161:154-60Recommendations for the management of irritable bowel syndrome in family practice William G. Paterson, MD;* W. Grant Thompson, MD;ï¿½ Stephen J. Vanner, MD;* Thomas R. Faloon, MD;ï¿½ Walter W. Rosser, MD;ï¿½ Richard W. Birtwhistle, MD;ï¿½ Janet L. Morse, MD; Thomas A. Touzel, MD; and the IBS Consensus Conference Participants [The conference participants are listed at the end of the article.] --------------------------------------------------------------------------------See also: Reaching a consensus on irritable bowel syndrome:R. Springate; P. Lï¿½pine [Letters] --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Contents Abstract Introduction Consensus conference Diagnosis Management Future directions References [This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 04-10-2001).]


----------

